# Louisiana Limits LLC Charter Service



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty has opening next week for July 4th; Saturday July 6th and Sunday July 7th.

I fish Sabine Lake with live bait for trout, redfish and flounder.

Prices for half day trips are:

$200 for one person
$300 for two
$350 for three.

Contact me at 713-703-1431.

Lets go fishing!!


----------

